# Hand Surgery, Need Help Please!



## JenReyn99 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not good at hand procedures, and I need some help. Thank you in advance for the help. 

The op report says that the procedure performed is: 
1. Relesase of right hand ring finger, little finger, index finger trigger finger.
2. Limited release of long finger trigger finger remnants of the A1 pulley.

Op report says:

A transverse incision was made along the A1 pulley region of the metacarpal heads of the index, long, ring, and little finger. Incision made through the skin and subcutaneous tissues, exploring the flexor tendon of all the digits. The index, ring, and little finger A1 pulley was incised in its entirety with full release with the tendons gliding easily. Examination of the long finger revealed remnants of the A1 pulley, which was not released completely, and was released during the procedure. Also noted was some scar tissue which was released as well. 

I think I'm overthinking this, but please help!


----------



## maryanneheath (Mar 21, 2011)

JenReyn99 said:


> I am not good at hand procedures, and I need some help. Thank you in advance for the help.
> 
> The op report says that the procedure performed is:
> 1. Relesase of right hand ring finger, little finger, index finger trigger finger.
> ...



Hi there, I think you are overthinking it too, LOL!!  What do you think about CPT 26055 x 3, and 26055-52 for the limited release.  In my case I would (pretend its the left hand) have to do 26055-F1, 26055-59-F3, 26055-59-F4, and 26055-59-52-F2.  Hope that helps!


----------



## JenReyn99 (Mar 22, 2011)

You are so my daily hero! Thank you! I was thinking that 26055 was the right code, but I wasn't sure if there were more, or if I was missing something. Thank yo so much! :0)


----------

